# My new Flowerhorn



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Bought at around 1.5" around 3" now.

View attachment 190590

View attachment 190591

View attachment 190592

View attachment 190593

View attachment 190594


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

good looking flowerhorn


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> good looking flowerhorn


Nice. How can you tell the value of flowerhorns? I see some on kiji that are going for like 800$, but they dont look much different then ones for 5$ at lfs. It was a pink pearl or something cross. ere clours probably stand out a bit, but with proper feeding any FH can have good colours. Just wondering if you know.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Different strains and different grades and head size or male vs female all change the price. I found this guy at a lfs in a texas cichlid tank not showing to much color but i brought him home for $5 and he is turning into a very pretty fish imo. I feed him Alife along with blood worms and mysis shimp and it is really bringing out his colors. I posted some pics of him on a flowerhorn web site asking for an ID and they said he is a ZZ (zen zhu) red Dragoon and the zz stands for pearly.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice coloring!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice flower horn at what size or age do there horns start gowing?


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

TJcali said:


> Nice flower horn at what size or age do there horns start gowing?


It's not something that happens with size or age. It just depends on the amount of "evil" deeds done.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

ooohhhhh


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

It's a sweet looking Flowerhorn, but by the markings on the dorsal fin, I bet it turns out to be a female.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

awesome lookin fish


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

He is beautiful bro - Good find


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Blue Flame said:


> It's a sweet looking Flowerhorn, but by the markings on the dorsal fin, I bet it turns out to be a female.


Yeah I think its a female she is around 4+" now with great color and no kok. She is mean as hell and has killed 1 green terror and 2 oscars when she was around 2" so since that mistake she has been by her self. I will try to post some new Pics of her this week for you guys that like flowerhorns.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

wow! that thing is hot. you gonna keep him for a minute?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah I plan on growing her out and keeping her for a while.


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

i got a female flowerhorn about a month ago. shes about 5-6in and is beautiful. shes red on her face and body and then fades to pink on the tail. she also has blue going around the black spots. i normally dont like flowerhorns but she was the best looking flowerhorn i ever seen so i had to get her. the best thing about her is that she lets me pet her. wish i had a camera so i could post pics and a vid


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

rob51821 said:


> i got a female flowerhorn about a month ago. shes about 5-6in and is beautiful. shes red on her face and body and then fades to pink on the tail. she also has blue going around the black spots. i normally dont like flowerhorns but she was the best looking flowerhorn i ever seen so i had to get her. the best thing about her is that she lets me pet her. wish i had a camera so i could post pics and a vid


Alot of people dont like the flowerhorns but their are some pretty fish with alot of personality.


----------

